# 13+4 guesses :) UPDATE ITS A...



## mummof1

Would love to hear your guesses :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 83


----------



## Avo82

Not sure if I see a nub but I'll guess girl


----------



## mummof1

Thank you !
I can't see the nub either and I can't make up my mind on my feelings lol one minute I think girl the next I think boy


----------



## mummof1

Anyone else ? Maybe skull theory ? I'm no good at all of those different theories lol!


----------



## Blessedbaby

guessing girl


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## ridley2909

Guessing girl


----------



## mummof1

Thanks ladies !! I will definitely up date May 13th :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

:pink:


----------



## Daisy29

Guessing girl


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Don't know why but I think girl too x


----------



## mummof1

Interesting !! Only 14 more days till we know if you ladies are right :)


----------



## mummof1

One more week !! I will definitely update :)
Any last guesses ?


----------



## Isme

Thinking girl!


----------



## mummof1

Thank you can't wait to see !


----------



## ciz

Argh so lovely to see your post hun!! I'm guessing girl xx


----------



## mummof1

Thank you !!! :) 
Hope all is well with you ciz !


----------



## mummof1

BOY!!!!!!!!
We're so excited :)
We were thinking it would be nice to have a girl but we are soooooo happy we have a healthy little baby and our three boys will grow up together :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Isme

Congratulations! I'm really not good with the nub theory, apparently. Lol


----------



## mummof1

It's funny that everyone guessed girl lol!!
Boys are our speciality apparently lol


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Congratulations! As much as I always wanted a girl I love having three boys! They are the cutest together :) xx


----------



## ciz

Wow 3 boys how lovely =) congrats 

We're having a boy too seems to be a boy trend this year xx


----------



## 3babesforme

congrats on the boy! i'm pregnant with my third boy too :)


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!


----------

